# Dromedary Date Nut Bread



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you remember this bread? It used to come in a can, and you'd slice it and spread it with softened cream cheese. Such a tasty bread! I haven't seen it in the stores in ages, but I managed to find a recipe that tastes exactly like the Dromedary brand in the can. If you can't find Blue Bonnet margarine, or Dromedary brand dates, no worries; any margarine/dates will do. I hope you try it. (sorry I don't have a picture).


OLD-FASHIONED DATE AND NUT BREAD
Makes 1 loaf

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup water
1/3 cup Blue Bonnet margarine (that's how it's listed in the original recipe)
1 (8-ounce) package Dromedary Chopped Dates or Dromedary Pitted Dates, snipped
3/4 cup walnuts, chopped
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

In small bowl, stir together flour, sugar, baking soda and salt; set aside.

In small saucepan, over medium-high heat, bring water and Blue Bonnet Margarine to a boil; remove from heat. Stir in Dromedary Dates; let stand 15 minutes. In large bowl, stir together date mixture, walnuts, eggs and vanilla. Stir in flour mixture just until blended. Pour into a greased and floured 9 x 5 x 3-inch loaf pan.

Bake at 350 degrees for 50 to 55 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pan on wire rack for 10 minutes. Remove from pan; cool completely on wire rack.


----------

